# Irish Rangers Rank 3rd



## Crusader74 (Nov 29, 2006)

(MOVED BY ADMIN)

Its old but Interesting..Besides the Units that are mentioned Im unaware who else was involved.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 29, 2006)

Very cool, how long ago was that article published?


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 29, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Very cool, how long ago was that article published?



3 years ago Boon,again I'm unaware who else was in the compitetion.

@Boon, Roger that PM.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Nov 29, 2006)

So Austrain Police and the Italians were ahead of them?  British SAS were a no show.....


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 29, 2006)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> So Austrain Police and the Italians were ahead of them?  British SAS were a no show.....



yeah,they are both intervention teams and this type is their bread and butter.the ARW were the top Military SOF Unit to come in, which in my book is A1.they are only around since 1980,but have worked/trained with the best in the world..

i'll try and find out more....


----------



## pardus (Nov 29, 2006)

Good on them, great result.

That said Id like to know what other units were there, a police team coming first.......:uhh:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 29, 2006)

Not your ordinary police units though....


----------



## pardus (Nov 29, 2006)

Granted


----------



## Max Power (Nov 29, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Not your ordinary police units though....


That's what I'd say too.  They're like our HRT or Germany's GSG9, federal "police" units, but definitely not standard.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 29, 2006)

Max Power said:


> That's what I'd say too.  They're like our HRT or Germany's GSG9, federal "police" units, but definitely not standard.



the GSG9 participated in the Competition...not sure were they came in...


----------



## mutter (Dec 1, 2006)

Irish_Army01 said:


> the GSG9 participated in the Competition...not sure were they came in...


not trying to be annoying ...but I don't think GSG 9 enter the CTC competition, they run it after it was set up by their former commander, read that some where....I'll see can I did it up. it's on again next year by the way


BTW, the unit that will not be named here won it in 1999.....D....De....Del.....I won't:huh?:


----------



## mutter (Dec 1, 2006)

can't edit, I'm just assuming, so don't kill me, but maybe they and the SAS were too busy in the WOT at the time, but their was still a load of other units from around the World at it, so it was still a good performent to be the top military team...._insert little patriotic Irish tri colour waving emoticon here_;)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 1, 2006)

Should be able to edit now...


----------



## mutter (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you Boon


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 1, 2006)

mutter said:


> not trying to be annoying ...but I don't think GSG 9 enter the CTC competition, they run it after it was set up by their former commander, read that some where....I'll see can I did it up. it's on again next year by the way
> 
> 
> BTW, the unit that will not be named here won it in 1999.....D....De....Del.....I won't:huh?:



ok Mutter,I was lead to believe they were were in the CTC.


----------



## Darksaga (Jan 3, 2007)

Ah the ARW... i did that course to kill time one weekend... i now have a limp.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 3, 2007)

Darksaga said:


> Ah the ARW... i did that course to kill time one weekend... i now have a limp.



Are in the RDF yet??>:{


----------



## Darksaga (Jan 9, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Are in the RDF yet??>:{



Am i in the RDF yet? no..... i dont like to be called names by my friends.


----------



## pardus (Jan 9, 2007)

Darksaga said:


> no..... i dont like to be called names by my friends.



????  inside joke?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 9, 2007)

lost me too lol


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 10, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> lost me too lol



I asked him if he was in the Reserves yet, And I think he took it as an Insult..

(unfortunately the Reserves are not held in a high regard)..or as high regard as the Full time Army.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 10, 2007)

ahhh ok then lol


----------



## pardus (Jan 10, 2007)

In the UK the reserves are called the T.A. (Territorial Army) the AD troops call them STABs, Stupid Territorial Army Bastards! LOL.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 10, 2007)

What does it actually stand for, ive always wondered. That was funny though lol


----------



## pardus (Jan 10, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> What does it actually stand for, ive always wondered. That was funny though lol



:huh?:   I just told you...


----------



## Pete031 (Jan 10, 2007)

There were only 3 teams, wasn't there???;) 
Just joking, good show on the Rangers part.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 10, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> :huh?: I just told you...


 
for stabs? i thought it was a legit term:huh?:


----------



## pardus (Jan 10, 2007)

Nah its solely an insult as far as I know.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 10, 2007)

ahh gotcha


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 10, 2007)

Pete031 said:


> There were only 3 teams, wasn't there???;)
> Just joking, good show on the Rangers part.



Yeah,they did us proud..First Military team to come in..the winners and second place are full time Swat Units.

Our reservists up til recently were a bit rag-tag..called all the names under the sun..sandbags,SAS(Saturday&Sundays)Green berets to name but a few......(they wear a light Green Beret as apposed to the Dark Green one the Wing Wear.)


----------



## Pete031 (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah we call them Toons, Molitia, Mo rats, Mo fucks, Mo, Super commandos, and some other ones.


----------



## Darksaga (Jan 16, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> I asked him if he was in the Reserves yet, And I think he took it as an Insult..
> 
> (unfortunately the Reserves are not held in a high regard)..or as high regard as the Full time Army.



A few of my friends are in it (when i say in it, i mean they signed up one week and remained on the role) but the local free cloths acc. is not the best, i have more uniforms lying around my house than in that compound!

I start the PDF in 4-6 weeks :cool:


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 16, 2007)

Darksaga said:


> A few of my friends are in it (when i say in it, i mean they signed up one week and remained on the role) but the local free cloths acc. is not the best, i have more uniforms lying around my house than in that compound!
> 
> I start the PDF in 4-6 weeks :cool:



Best of luck..3 rules..Be Clean,Be on time,do what your told,when your told..and your GTG!!


----------



## pardus (Jan 16, 2007)

Be the grey man, dont stand out!


----------



## Darksaga (Jan 17, 2007)

dont be first....dont be last.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 18, 2007)

Darksaga said:


> dont be first....dont be last.



Hope your doing a bit of training..If Your not start..Light jogs and stretching


----------



## pardus (Jan 18, 2007)

Lift pints and stretch the truth


----------



## Darksaga (Jan 20, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Hope your doing a bit of training..If Your not start..Light jogs and stretching



I do alot of training, Running, need to work on speed though.
I just found out today, one of my mates from school dropped out of recruit training after 4 weeks, I knew he wouldnt last! ;)


----------

